# Charvel/Charvette who owns one?



## Soubi7string (Apr 21, 2010)

name what ya got peeps ^^

I got this spiffy Model 6 pre-fender Charvette and its amazing......until I snapped the trem in half......................;-;
I was wondering what pick up I should replace the bridge with....any suggestions?
oh and do normal floyd roses fit it? cause I need a new one lol.....so I can snap another trem lol


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you snap a trem? 

No clue on your questions, but I'm curious how you snap a trem. 

Like you snapped the baseplate in half? The bar snapped off and the base of the bar is stuck in the arm housing? The spring anchor broke off? 

Pics


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 21, 2010)

I snapped a flimsy ass bar that I paid 30$ for and in turn it snapped the the fulcrum lip thingies that the FR uses to bend on the posts
I think I still have the trem but not the arm
hell if I snapped the damned trem itself in half I'd never touch a guitar with a FR on it again lol

and I'm asking if there are any Charvel/Charvette users/owners here


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if you are just asking for help from charvel owners or just want to know how many there are on here. But...

I own a So Cal.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 21, 2010)

both actually
help and I was wanting to know if there were other Charvel owners
I mean I own a Model 6 Charvette and its a gem dude
just needs a new trem and a new Pup in the bridge
what do you think would be good in the bridge?
and what might be a trem that'll fit it besides a FR.
Thinkin about attaching a Kahler to it and removing all the FR stuff
cause I hear you can attach a Kahler to any guitar, routed or not


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 21, 2010)

I had an old white/gray/funky pattern Charvette and it was actually kickass for a cheap guitar. 

It had a humbucker and two singles, with a licensed Floyd. It was my pride and joy for years.


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 21, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> both actually
> help and I was wanting to know if there were other Charvel owners
> I mean I own a Model 6 Charvette and its a gem dude
> just needs a new trem and a new Pup in the bridge
> ...



There might be FR>Kahler conversion plates out there that you can attach over the old route to mount a Kahler on. Regardless Kahlers always have to have a bit of routing, just less than an FR. The only trem I know of that needs no routing whatsoever is the Washburn Wonderbar.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 21, 2010)

are washburn wonderbars good? and are they well priced?


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if you can find one they're usually pretty up there, and if you want to do crazy divebombs and other pyrotechnics you'll probably be disappointed, its a stable trem but its range is pretty limited. Since you already have a Floyd route, I'd look into finding a compatible and quality FR replacement.


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a charvette. I have no idea what model it is, but I got it in 1989 or so. It was my first guitar. I was "lucky" as this model goes, because the body is made halfway decent alder, although I assume it is a three piece or something. Some of the charvettes are made of plywood, and it seems to be hit or miss what you get. My SN is below 10000, but who knows if that has anything to do with it. Mine has a standard strat type trem, so I'm no help for you there. I still enjoy playing mine from time to time, and right now I have it tuned to Eb. I put an old J-50BC in the bridge and it sounds pretty mean.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 21, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> name what ya got peeps ^^
> 
> I got this spiffy Model 6 pre-fender Charvette and its amazing......until I snapped the trem in half......................;-;
> I was wondering what pick up I should replace the bridge with....any suggestions?
> oh and do normal floyd roses fit it? cause I need a new one lol.....so I can snap another trem lol



If it is a Model 6, it is not a Charvette. It is a Charvel. And if it is a Model 6, an OFR should bolt right up to it. In my opinion, do not add a Kahler, these guitars are becoming rare and are highly collectable. Hacking it up by adding a Kahler will obviously detract from that. I myself, have owned at least 5 Charvels.


Also, post some pics please.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 22, 2010)

o-o!
but it says Charvette on the headstock! and I looked up the Charvette models ''' I think I'm wrong or something o.o
it has the fort worth plate, H/S/S, JT6 trem(until I broke it), its made of some sort of wood, I think Bass wood, one knob and 3 way pick up selector


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 22, 2010)

my baby that I'm fixing up


----------



## Lozek (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a Model 6 Charvel that I've had about 14 years, it definitely kicks the crap out of most stock Jacksons that you could buy today.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is definitely not a Charvel Model 6. Model 6's are neck thru and have Sharkfin inlays and are basically a Soloist with a Charvel logo. If it had a JT-6 trem, i believe most Floyd Rose or Schaller trems should work.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 22, 2010)

Charvette yes
Charvel model 6 no.far from it.
here is my real model 6


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2010)

Proud owner of a Charvel Model 7 here. I LOVE that guitar.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a late 80s Charvette 150. Possibly one of the crappiest, cheapest guitars ever produced. Inexplicably it came with an OFR bridge. It sounds like a dogs ass, but I gigged with it in high school and earlier on in college, and it served me well. Will never part with it.


----------



## Lozek (Apr 22, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


>



This makes me wonder whether mine is a Model 6, mine is the same but with cream headstock front, spaghetti writing & 5-way selector rather than mini toggles.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a So Cal that I love.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 22, 2010)

snowblind56 said:


> That is definitely not a Charvel Model 6. Model 6's are neck thru and have Sharkfin inlays and are basically a Soloist with a Charvel logo. If it had a JT-6 trem, i believe most Floyd Rose or Schaller trems should work.



see, I knew somethin was wrong lol
still a good guitar though ^^


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2010)

Lozek said:


> This makes me wonder whether mine is a Model 6, mine is the same but with cream headstock front, spaghetti writing & 5-way selector rather than mini toggles.



It's a 650XL, then. Same guitar during the "Tootpaste Logo" period. Should have a Jackson-branded Schaller trem on it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 23, 2010)

My recent purchase was a SoCal, and it's amazing.


----------



## Lozek (Apr 23, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> It's a 650XL, then. Same guitar during the "Tootpaste Logo" period. Should have a Jackson-branded Schaller trem on it.



Ah, that answers it. I've been wondering for years what model it was and never quite tracked it down.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 23, 2010)

anyone know what mine is?


----------



## Dinosaurr-Rawr (May 27, 2010)

Oooook. So I just want to know why you make fun of the Charvettes so much. Plywood. Yes, it's cheap, get over it. As long as the guitar plays and the person likes the color, it's not your problem.

This is mine, I got it free a couple of days ago.



















The guy who owned it before was a great player, and I don't use that word lightly. 

So as far as I know, this is a Charvette 270, the highest rated from the bottom brand. It has a red crackle finish, and a broken 4th string/Floyd Rose (I think that's what the thing that holds the strings at the bottom is called.) It plays awesomely, and I love it since its a good size for me. (I'm sorta short..)

Don't make fun of a guitar that you haven't played. It doesn't matter how much it was or what it's made of or which factory it was born in, but it matters on how much you like it and how you play it.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2010)

I believe the word you're looking for is saddle 

Nice freebie


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the new guitar. No need to be so defensive in your post either, we aren't all dicks here.


----------



## Nick1 (May 28, 2010)

I had a white one once. I paid $50.00 for it but it came with a nice ass gibson case that was routed for any strat or lp style. But alas It wouldnt stay in tune so I threw it across the room and busted the headstock off then used the body as a launch pad for fireworks on the 4th of July. Then I dumped gasoline on it and lit it up. So yea if you do what I did with it yeah its worth it!


----------



## Ketzer (May 28, 2010)

There's my '91 Predator on the left there.






And my '86 Model 4 here.


----------



## mikernaut (May 28, 2010)

Charvel you say?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...el-cs-in-interference-finish.html#post1995943


----------



## Ketzer (May 28, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Charvel you say?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...el-cs-in-interference-finish.html#post1995943



Hey, mikernaut? see this? 


I love that interference finish. I might like it more than a red or purple crackle, but i really like gaudy. I tried to do something interference-like on an RG7620, but I fouled up something with the clearcoat and it didn't work out, and I could never find another can of the paint. Alas.

Do you still have that awesome Silver sparkle CS SL2H?

speaking of that SoCal, though... That's a really odd place for the selector switch... is it hard to work with? also, how is it different enough from a PC1 to warrant selling one to get the Charvel?


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey , yeah I do have the Silversparkle SL2h but it's currently up for sale on Ebay as I have too many super strats currently. Painful to sell stuff but gotta be an adult and thin the herd during this bad economy.

The Charvel was kinda a new toy to help me part with 3-4 other axes that are great, but don't fill the same niche. (being a maple board and single coils)


----------



## Inazone (Jun 3, 2010)

Some of the Charvettes were fine guitars. I bought a Charvette/Charvel mutt (Charvette body, Charvel neck, DiMarzio pickups) from the widow of a guitarist here who passed away. It's absolutely beat to hell, but the tone is INCREDIBLE. The mojo in this thing is absurd.


----------

